# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  недостаточно системных ресурсов для завершения вызова API

## lay

Здравствуйте,
диск на компе(виндаХР) поделен на 3 раздела, диск С с ОС имеет всего около 10гб. На нем не хватает места, пыталась увеличить: все "галочки" установила, просит перезагрузить, после перезагрузки все по прежнему!
Удалила уже все ненужные программы(которые можно установила на др диски), на диске С (на др дисках еще есть место) оставалось около 1 гб, после установки принтера осталась половина.
После установки обновлений выходит: "lsass.exe системная ошибка, недостаточно системных ресурсов для завершения вызова API". 
Через F8 выходит это же сообщение.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Здравствуйте,
Мы будем Вам очень признательны, если Вы прочтёте и в точности выполните наши несложные правила. 
В противном случае мы никак не сможем быть Вам полезны.

----------


## lay

К большому сожалению я не могу, не знаю как можно запустить ОС. 
Сейчас на моем экране это сообщение:lsass.exe системная ошибка, недостаточно системных ресурсов для завершения вызова API. Жму ОК - перегружает и опять это же сообщение, F8 то же

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Возможно, нужно зайти и как-то освободить место на диске, но я не знаю как(

----------


## lay

все, эта проблема решена- увеличила раздел С

----------

